# Bay Ranger vs Patherfinder vs Xtreme



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am looking real hard at a 2200 Bay Ranger. What problems, pros and cons have you seen with your Ranger. How would you compare the Ranger to the Pathfinder and the Xtreme.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

where are you going to fish primarily?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

All are fine boats and it should come down to fine points of usage/dollar value.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Boat will be used in the Corpus Christi, Laguna Madre area. My dad has a bad back and we need a smoother riding boat.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I would go with the Majek Extreme if that is the Xtreme you are referring to. It will run a little shallower and still eat up the chop just as well as the other two boats.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

We are comparing the Majek Xtreme, 2200 Pathfinder XL and the 2200 Bay Ranger. Yes, the Majek. The Xtreme is 600lbs lighter than the Pathfinder/Ranger, and a draft of 10" compared to 11" on the Patherfinder/Ranger. The Xtreme also has a wood floor, where as the other two have NO wood. We are going to test all the boats this week, but I was hoping for more input to construction and finishing, such as electrical, pumps etc since the Ranger comes rigged by Ranger, where as the Xtreme can be rigged by anyone.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Check out a Haynie

http://hayniebayboats.com/


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

for smoother ride, go cat and never look back...


----------



## Txrex (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are looking at the Pathfinder and Ranger, Skeeter also makes a high quality 22 ft bay boat in both V and Tunnel-V hulls. The one in my driveway is my second Skeeter and I can't complain about a thing. If you are concerned about the ride on any bay boat, I would recommend electric trim tabs no matter what hull you buy. They will help control the trim in a chop and even help when running in a quartering sea. Good hunting and then good fishing.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I was unaware that the Xtreme had a wood floor, that can be a bad thing. As far as the rigging goes, yeah anyone can do it. Who is to say that they people at the Ranger factory are better than the ones that do it at Majek dealers?

Its amazing how fast people completely get off topic in these posts, it only took 6 before the topic was completely somewhere else.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're lookin at Bay Ranger you should look at a Shearwater too!!! I have one and you can't beat the quality, fit and finish of this boat.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 25, 2007)

If you're lookin at Majek you should look at a Lake and Bay too!!! It's great!


----------



## Skip Daddy (Sep 1, 2007)

*Happy with Pathfinder*

:doowapstaI have had a 2200 Tournament Edition Pathfinder since 11/07 which I bought new. I have thoroughly enjoyed this boat and have no compaints. Although sometimes I wish I had a 24' for offshore. Everything still looks new and works great. I use it over 30 days a year. I have put over 100 hours on it in the 2 & 1/2 years I have owned it and the only issues I have had wers with accessories (Power Pole, Trolling Motor, Electronic GPS etc..) It has a great finish and rides very well. I have even taken it offshore on calmer days and have never been nervous about it handeling anything senceable. I fish alone about half the time and it is easy to launch and handle with a little practice.

I did go for the 200HP 2 stroke instead of the 150hp 4 stroke it had on it. The 200hp 2 stroke weighs the same as the 150hp 4 stroke and but better published gas milage and alot more torque and power. If you run in the 3500 to 3800 rpm range when crusing it still cruises at 35 +mph. Top speed is around 52 with the 200 HP

I was also looking at a Majek and a Hayne when I bought mine. The other 2 are great boats as well. I have ridden in both. They are what I call fishing machines. Not alot of frills and gadgets but get the job done well with less fancy stuff to maintain or possibly break. A Pathfinder is more of a Luxury car, heavier, with still a great ride but to me (as my wife and alot of friend fish with me) a lot more comfortable boat with more storage and features. If you have any Pathfinder questions feel free to contact me. Best of luck with your decision. I know its a tough one.
:texasflag
Chris


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Ranger, awesome boat but a heavy tank, Pathfinder, very sexy ride but lots of gelcoat-delamination issues....Yes i'm gonna get some flack for that statement but its true.. Majek, Very solid, faster by far, shallower, not going to ride as well as the Ranger. I would by Majek if I had to choose between the 3.. Dont let the wood floor BS scare you.. It will never give you trouble.. Its marine lumber not plywood. plus its incased in fiberglass. So test them all in shallow and rough water and that will sell the boat for you.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

I love my 24' Pathfinder. Only change I would make is putting the 250 SHO or the new 300 Yammie on it. With the F250 I top out at 52-53 with the Ttop. It is a very smooth ride and really likes to run hard in the rough water 40+ for the best ride. The boat is finished very well and is solid. I have no experience with the other 2 boats.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*compare*

i have a 22 pathfinder, my nephew/fishing partner has a 22 bay ranger. the pathfinder is lighter and quicker, better in shallow water, the ranger is heavier and has a better ride, it also has more storage,better hardware, and better accesability to electronics and fuel tank. if you have to pull the gas tank in a pathfinder you'll have to cut the floor out, the ranger has a removable section of floor.it will take more horsepower and fuel to move the ranger but, your dad will be much more comfortable. if the other boats have wood in the floor, i'd stay clear of them, this is just my opinion, but i get a real good feel for both boats.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't overlook the pathfinder fusion series it is a little lighter than the 22 tournament edition and is more similar to the extreme but is the caddy of the two boats. I can run mine everywhere I did in my old 23 explorer tv and get up shallower. Pm me for test ride


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

You guys can put your pom poms away. If you can give me specs and some technical data on why one boat is better than the other I don't mind you bring up other options. If not find another thread.

I looked at the Haynie boats a while back, and they use a lot of wood which I am trying to stay away from. Majek only used it in the floor on the Xtremes. I have even considered the Mosca and Trans XLR8 who both use no wood.

I do appreciate the reviews and personal experiences. It might end up being dealer that sells the boat. The salesmen I have worked with at Ronnies Marine are the worst, which is the local Pathfinder/Majek dealer.

The Xtreme hull is 1350 lbs and 2050 lbs for the Ranger. The Pathfinder XL was 2650 lbs with engine, so I bet pretty close to a 2000 lb hull. I will call and find out. Like said above, the Majek is a stripped down fishing machine which we are going to take a real hard look at, but having a versatile boat is what we are looking for. Something we could ski behind 1-2 times a year and be able to take offshore on a calm day.

People talk a lot about speed here. I rarely have the opportunity to run over 40mph, just because the weather conditions don't allow it because its so choppy running across the bays. I would have to get in real shallow water, and if you hit a sand bar or unmarked pipeline, and even a crab trap at 70mph, your day is going to suck.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I would take a serious look at the Southshore boats!!! http://www.southshoreboats.net/


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

If you like the Extreme, check out the Pathfinder Fusion. It's an awesome boat. Also Pathfinder just came out with a new 23' ft boat that has a stepped hull see picture below. It looks like it's going to be a nice ride. More pics can be seen on the Pathfinder site under the Forum.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Listen to J*



InfamousJ said:


> for smoother ride, go cat and never look back...


*X2*

InfamousJ hit the nail on the head. If your dad has a bad back I would not consider anything but a cat. It can be a Haynie, Transport ect....it does not matter. What does matter is a cat is going to give you the best ride hands down. If you want your dad to be the most comfortable the cat is it. There nothing at all wrong with any of the boats you mentioned, they are all good boats. IMHO (and InfamousJ's) your looking at it all wrong, you need to concentrate on hull style more than manufacturer. Gater


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Wood in a boat, if done right, is not a bad thing. Mejak's are done right. My last boat was wood free and the deck flexed when I walked on it (185#) and has a crack right at the base of the console. My Mejak deck is as solid as my 97 Whaler that I owned for 9 years and is still going strong, which also has wood in it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

gater said:


> *X2*
> 
> InfamousJ hit the nail on the head. If your dad has a bad back I would not consider anything but a cat. It can be a Haynie, Transport ect....it does not matter. What does matter is a cat is going to give you the best ride hands down. If you want your dad to be the most comfortable the cat is it. There nothing at all wrong with any of the boats you mentioned, they are all good boats. IMHO (and InfamousJ's) your looking at it all wrong, you need to concentrate on hull style more than manufacturer. Gater


Ive never been in a cat. The cats are smoother riding than the Haynie HO and the tran xlr8's ??


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cats*



jmack said:


> Ive never been in a cat. The cats are smoother riding than the Haynie HO and the tran xlr8's ??


Jmack a cat will always have a better ride. Nothing wrong with the HO or the XLR8, I know plenty of owners that have both of those and they are great boats. It is the same thing with offshore boats, take my 22 whaler on a choppy day and compare it to a 22 world cat or twin Vee there is no comparing, the cat's ride is just that much better. Gater


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

jmack said:


> Ive never been in a cat. The cats are smoother riding than the Haynie HO and the tran xlr8's ??


I think in a bay chop maybe.... But when the Sh!! hits the fan and a northern blows thru and its pushing ip 7ft waves in 55mph winds you would rather be in the HO or a 22ft Ranger... Or a Blackjack if you really wanted a good ride..lol But that would be a thread highjack


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I do agree with an offshore boat, Cat hull is the way to go. Love the Glacier Bays, but we are not looking for a $90K gulf boat.

Thanks for replies. Some of the boats mentioned like Lake and Bay, which would be first on our list is outside our price range and we do not want to buy a used boat. I rode in a Trans Cat a few years back and it was a great riding boat. Only thing I didn't like is that the pontoons would cut thru the wake, so well that the bottom of the boat would slam on the water. I didn't have the opportunity to drive, so I don't know if that situation could have been avoided. 

The Trans SVT Cat looks like that situation would be avoided, but haven't had the opportunity to take a ride. What I really like about Trans boats is that they are a self bailing deck, so no reason for bilge pumps etc.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Offshore cat boats and bay cat boats are completely different. Look at the shape of the hull. The offshore ones have very deep cats with sharp angles. I have owned an XLR8 and a Tran Cat and the XLR8 was smoother by a country mile. Also a lot drier boat. Bay cats are not as smooth as most vee hull boats but they will run skinnier. Your dad will take a pounding in a cat if you fish big open water. Look at the vee hulls you mentioned unless you need to run real shallow and stay in fairly protected water. Just my opinion and I have owned both.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Aggie007 said:


> *We are comparing the Majek Xtreme, 2200 Pathfinder XL and the 2200 Bay Ranger*. .





TxDave said:


> Check out a Haynie
> 
> http://hayniebayboats.com/





InfamousJ said:


> for smoother ride, go cat and never look back...





Txrex said:


> ........, Skeeter also makes a high quality 22 ft bay boat in both V and Tunnel-V hulls. ........





ToddyTrout said:


> ............... look at a Shearwater too!!! I have one and you can't beat the quality, fit and finish of this boat.





Big Worm said:


> ....... you should look at a Lake and Bay too!!! It's great!





pathfinder fusion said:


> Don't overlook the pathfinder fusion .......





TXDRAKE said:


> I would take a serious look at the Southshore boats!!! http://www.southshoreboats.net/


:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I sell all three boats you are looking at. Ranger is going to be your top end line and you pay for a very nice high end boat but it is not very fast. The majek is a very simple looking boat but is built by a great company that knows how to build a boat. The 22 extreme is fast and even though it is low profile it still rides great. I just sold one to a son and father and the father has a real bad back too. The pathfinder is a solid boat and gives you a good finish, a nice ride and good speed. If you asked me which one I would buy I would say the extreme because I enjoy the ride, stability, speed, and the company that backs it. Go to Ronnies in Aransas Pass or Corpus and talked to those guys and they should help you out.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> for smoother ride, go cat and never look back...


Check out the Desperado.. one of a king hull design and specifically designed to run shallow and in the deep rough stuff.

http://www.desperadoboats.com/


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

I cannot speak for the 22' ranger, but I have a 2410 Bay Ranger. I bought it because of the safety and the ride. I was not looking for a speed boat, I wanted something that would ride smooth in heavy water and not sink if we got into trouble. It is a heavy boat for sure, but the 250hp pushing it goes fast enough. I like the way Ranger and Yamaha will honor any warranty issues, with the trailer as well, you know the lights are always a problem. I vote Ranger.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

JJGold said:


> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


I know!!!!!!!!!!

Cheerleaders are worthless! Put the pom poms away. I think the three boats I am looking at are a good comparison to what kind of all around boat I am looking for. I am really leaning on the Ranger right now. And as far as price goes, is no more expensive. The quotes I have received, the Xtreme and Pathfinder XL were higher than the Ranger. All three rigged the same, all three priced with a 250 VMAX SHO.


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

My previous boat was a 1810 pathfinder and I really did like it, but I kind of out grew it and presently own a 22' Ranger with the 200 yamaha. It's top end is somewhere around 48 49 mph so its plent fast for what I do. It really is a good ride and when I upgrade I plan on staying with Ranger but just moving up to the 24'. The smaller console on the Ranger make a huge difference in the amount of room in the boat, and I just like the over all lay out. If you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Have you considered a jon-boat? I love mine! LMAO! :headknock

:slimer:


Good luck with whatever you get!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

IMO, I would get the RANGER hands down. They ride the best b/c of the weight and will not sink. Furthermore, you are buying a boat that is truly backed by a company that will be there and has been there. Some might say they just were in bankruptcy, but that wasn't Ranger, it was the holding group that owned a part of Ranger along with many other boat manufactures. That portion has been sold and they are as strong as ever. If I had the cash for any boat I would want, it would be the 22 or 24 ft Ranger. Best all purpose boat. 

However, whatever you buy, get what YOU WANT, not what others say.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I love my Extreme. Just sold mine and new one is on order. Yes, I'm sponsored by Majek, but I absolutely love this boat. It really will amaze you how well it handles rough water. It is fast, smooth, super dry, runs shallow enough, and will get up in much less water (18" easily) than any of the other boats you are looking at. The Extreme is now rated for up to a 250 HP motor. 

If you are not looking for speed, you can power down to a 200 or even a 150. I'd say nothing less than a 200 for the fact of fuel mileage. A 150HP would push it fine, but if you want to lay back and cruise, a 200 + may get better fuel mileage. Of course, the 150 Yamaha 4-strokes get great fuel mileage and would be a great choice if you so choose. 

If getting up shallow is in your sights, you'd want to go no less than a 200 for better hole shot, IMHO. I think any of the Yamaha SHO's would be the ultimate choice for this set up.

If you'd like a demo ride, you are more than welcome to take one with me.


----------



## joesatm (Feb 25, 2010)

Majek does use wood, but they do a good job sealing it properly. B sure to do the same if drill holes in the deck or transom to add accessories.

The tran XLR8 21' low sides is the least expensive "no wood boat" same ride and speed, does not rock as bad as the xtreme. I have a 210V tran-cat that i bought new in 2001. Just put a new 200 merc pro xs (up from a 150 suzuki BASS). The boat has been left outside the entire time needs new gelcoat on the deck and the console could stand getting buffed out, but the boat is as solid as day one. I hope to keep this one and buy a 20' low side XLR8 in a couple of years. I want the speed and the ride of the XLR8, but the family likes the wide open space of the the tran cat. Can't fit the family on a 20' low side Xlr8, but the 21' low side xlr8 would work with the family. Depends on if I want to own 1 or 2 boats.

I might put my 200 on the new 20' xlr8 while I repair the tran cat then stick a good used 150 HP on it. ****! Should have mothballed the suzuki 150 instead of selling it. Or, I'll sell the whole rig in a few years and buy a 21' low side and give up the ultra skinny. I don't fish or run the ultra skinny that often, but it is nice to have the option. I can always find someone with a flats boat looking for some gas money when I get that shallow water hankering.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

joesatm said:


> Majek does use wood, but they do a good job sealing it properly. B sure to do the same if drill holes in the deck or transom to add accessories.
> 
> *The tran XLR8 21' low sides is the least expensive "no wood boat" same ride and speed, does not rock as bad as the xtreme*. I have a 210V tran-cat that i bought new in 2001. Just put a new 200 merc pro xs (up from a 150 suzuki BASS). The boat has been left outside the entire time needs new gelcoat on the deck and the console could stand getting buffed out, but the boat is as solid as day one. I hope to keep this one and buy a 20' low side XLR8 in a couple of years. I want the speed and the ride of the XLR8, but the family likes the wide open space of the the tran cat. Can't fit the family on a 20' low side Xlr8, but the 21' low side xlr8 would work with the family. Depends on if I want to own 1 or 2 boats.
> 
> I might put my 200 on the new 20' xlr8 while I repair the tran cat then stick a good used 150 HP on it. ****! Should have mothballed the suzuki 150 instead of selling it. Or, I'll sell the whole rig in a few years and buy a 21' low side and give up the ultra skinny. I don't fish or run the ultra skinny that often, but it is nice to have the option. I can always find someone with a flats boat looking for some gas money when I get that shallow water hankering.


I didn't know the extreme rocked real bad. Every Extreme I have ever been in was very stable and we fish 3-4 guys out of it regularly. I would love to see an xlr8 out run the extreme.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

JJGold said:


> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


You have been here all of one month and it seems you have a comment or opinion about everything on 2cool? Nice! If you spent half as much time and energy worrying about your own threads as you did commenting on others or being a hall monitor then you would be in great shape!:headknock????

I understand as I believe do the other posters that the guy asked a question about three specific boats and I think the intention of the other posters including myself was not to dissuade or take anything away from the three boats in question but, merely to make the suggestion that other boats with similar characteristics where available for his evaluation.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

TXDRAKE said:


> You have been here all of one month and it seems you have a comment or opinion about everything on 2cool? Nice! If you spent half as much time and energy worrying about your own threads as you did commenting on others or being a hall monitor then you would be in great shape!:headknock????
> 
> I understand as I believe do the other posters that the guy asked a question about three specific boats and I think the intention of the other posters including myself was not to dissuade or take anything away from the three boats in question but, merely to make the suggestion that other boats with similar characteristics where available for his evaluation.


Thanks, glad to see you're paying attention. My point, and the original poster concurred, was a humorous play on threads that quickly get off track. You don't have to be a member for 6 years to inject a little humor do you?


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Aggie007 said:


>


Nice spreadsheet. I purchased my boat last year about this time. I think the research and shopping is the most fun. Sure beats window shopping. My only advice is don't skimp on the motor, and get everything you want right out of the blocks and never look back. If you tell yourself I will get that option later it may never happen. Go ahead and include all of your electronics, it installed by the dealer they will warranty them with the boat.

Congrats and don't for get to post a lot of pics with you pic her up!! That is after you figure out what color to get!!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*HAHA*



whistlingdixie said:


> I didn't know the extreme rocked real bad. Every Extreme I have ever been in was very stable and we fish 3-4 guys out of it regularly. I would love to see an xlr8 out run the extreme.


HAHA are you kidding?? XRL8 ls's have been smoking Extremes for years now.

Extremes are also scary as hell at 60+ mph. CAN ANYONE SAY CHINE WALK??


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

GO SEE FRED LESTER AT REDWING AND GET YOUSELF A GULFCOAST I LOVE MINE


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

ExplorerTv said:


> HAHA are you kidding?? XRL8 ls's have been smoking Extremes for years now.
> 
> Extremes are also scary as hell at 60+ mph. CAN ANYONE SAY CHINE WALK??


I'd buy the ranger if I were in your situation. As to the quote above are you saying that the xlr8 is faster than a like powered extreme?


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*YES*



rvd said:


> I'd buy the ranger if I were in your situation. As to the quote above are you saying that the xlr8 is faster than a like powered extreme?


YES... Same HP


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Guys, don't start making accusations about things you don't know for sure. The Extreme does not chine walk at 60 mph. It will, as many other padded "v" hulls start to chine walk at 71-72 mph. Props, weight, and the driver control how bad it gets. If we are going to discuss things, let's keep close to the facts as possible. If you don't know, it's ok to not answer or simply say you don't know.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

ExplorerTv said:


> YES... Same HP


If you say so...


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

We demo a Ranger today. Hopefully we can get in a Pathfinder and Xtreme soon too. 

Thank you very much for the PMs.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ranger rode awesome. We were able to take the boat out in 1-2' chop. I was soaked, but most of that was from wind spray depending on what direction we were running. I didn't like the anchor compartment, seemed like a full size anchor won't fit, and it is not a "rinse it down and your good boat", definitely take out the brush and clean it good boat. The is a ton of storage space, I really don't see using both fishing pole lockers, unless I am fishing out of the boat and want to put away rods not being used to keep them out of the way of casting. It needs a cooler under the leaning post. The only thing that worries me is the draft, but other than that I could definitely own one.

This weekend we are going to go check out Transport, and ride in the XLR8, I know it wasn't one of the three listed, but have been the nicest people I have talked too and willing to give us a demo, and build time is not long.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Talked to clark jordan a few weeks back and I asked about chine walking on the extreme. He said he didn't notice any at all until around 77-78mph. He is running a 250 sho on the back. Let me know when you find an xlr8 that hits 78mph with a 250 on back.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Aggie007 said:


> Ranger rode awesome. We were able to take the boat out in 1-2' chop. I was soaked, but most of that was from wind spray depending on what direction we were running. I didn't like the anchor compartment, seemed like a full size anchor won't fit, and it is not a "rinse it down and your good boat", definitely take out the brush and clean it good boat. The is a ton of storage space, I really don't see using both fishing pole lockers, unless I am fishing out of the boat and want to put away rods not being used to keep them out of the way of casting. It needs a cooler under the leaning post. The only thing that worries me is the draft, but other than that I could definitely own one.
> 
> This weekend we are going to go check out Transport, and ride in the XLR8, I know it wasn't one of the three listed, but have been the nicest people I have talked too and willing to give us a demo, and build time is not long.


Go take a demo in a Haynie HO you will love the ride !!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> Talked to clark jordan a few weeks back and I asked about chine walking on the extreme. He said he didn't notice any at all until around 77-78mph. He is running a 250 sho on the back. Let me know when you find an xlr8 that hits 78mph with a 250 on back.


X2 what he said.

I figured you would like the Ranger, very solid and you are right about tran, good boats and good people.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

jmack said:


> Go take a demo in a Haynie HO you will love the ride !!


I don't think he wants a boat with wood in it or "wood panels."


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Then again there are the Southshore boats, just saying!!!


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Transport XLR8LS*

I've been running a XLR8LS 21 with a 250 Yamaha for about a year. The boat rides great and is also extremely dry. A great deck layout with plenty of storage. Two things I would recomend for any boat if a sore back is a concern: 1. a seat with a back rest, and preferably foot rests also 2. a set of electronic trim tabs to enable you to cut thru the chop rather than bounce over it.
I guess the only thing I need is a new GPS. My old one keeps telling me I'm only going 74 MPH when I'm passing Extremes that are going 78 MPH.
I believe you will enoy doing business with Transport. Good luck and good fishing with which ever boat you choose.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quick update:
We didn't make it to Tran Sport, we were invited down to a cabin in Baffin for the weekend and decided to go fishing. We plan to go this next week.

Majek Xtreme has been ruled out. Seen to many 4-5 yr old boats that look really bad. Lot of finish work that had many corners cut. We talked to Fibertex and they have had a lot of 10yr old boats in for deck replacement due to rot.

Pathfinder: haven't rode in one yet, but overall looks okay. Some of the layout with the storage compartments (not truely separated inside) and cheesy latches is depressing, but overall a nice boat. 5-7 yr old boats still look good. Unsure of warranty, either limited lifetime or 10 yrs.

Went to Mosca this week: I didn't like that they only have about 1/4" of fiberglass in the hull, the aluminum riveted rub rail, fiberglass hatches flexed 1/2" or so when standing on them, edges of hull near the rub rail had delaminated in a few small sections after being pull from the mold (not a big deal unless it does this near the wetted surface), they cut the turn down off at the back to keep water out, so you have a sharp straight fiberglass edge, finishing on the console was far from par. They hide a lot of this after the gel-coat process so you don't see much of this in the finished boat. Most all that can be fixed, but you would really have to be there during all stages of your boat being built. Super nice people and have a lifetime warranty.

Shearwater: definitely eyeing the X2200; didn't like the metal rub rail that was screwed in. That was the only draw back and the price. Lifetime warranty.

Bay Ranger is at top of the list. Awesome ride and finished very well. It will draft more than the rest of the boats. Lifetime warranty.

We did also look at the Shallow Sport 21' Modified V hull. Looks good overall at first glance, but want to go for a ride first.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Aggie007, were you able to get out and demo the Tran? Just curious on what your thoughts were against the others that you were looking at.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't demo the Tran due to time and weather. I am going to demo and look at the boat workmanship before I decide on what boat and purchase on.

We ruled the Majek and Mosca out, both on quality.

Boats in the running and we have priced out:
Lake and Bay Back Water 22' - Yamaha F250
2200 Bay Ranger - F250
Trans XLR8 - Suzuki 250SS
Shearwater 23 TE - Vmax SHO
Pathfinder 2200 XL - F250

Wholly **** they have gotten expensive. Loaded most are $50k or more.









__
https://flic.kr/p/4752234085


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for the update. You are right, boats sure are expensive now a days. I was in Corpus last weekend and stopped by Gulf Coast to just look. I am a certified boat and fishing nut.  They had two Shearwaters there, one was $53k without a T-Top and the other was $63k with the T-Top.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good thread. learnt a lot.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Aggie007 said:


> I haven't demo the Tran due to time and weather. I am going to demo and look at the boat workmanship before I decide on what boat and purchase on.
> 
> We ruled the Majek and Mosca out, both on quality.
> 
> ...


In the beginning of your thread I said I would go with the Ranger if I were in your given scenario... I don't know much about Mosca's but downgrading Majeks for "quality" is pretty humorous. Maybe "cosmetics" or "lack of shiny stuff that breaks or corrodes" but "quality"??? Myself and probably a few others will have to disagree with you on that one. Nice spreadsheet though...


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Majek Quality?*

I always thought "Quality" was Majeks strongest suit.............


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

BAMF32 said:


> I always thought "Quality" was Majeks strongest suit.............


X2. Especially when I still see people running Majeks that are 20+ years old. The only other flats boats that I see running that are that old are Stoners and the odd Shallow Sport. The Majeks build a great boat, I'm on my third.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Out of your choices the L&B 22 is the best in my opinion. I rode in one a while back and it's the best riding boat I have been on and fast for it's size. Could be the best built on your list as well. They spare no expense in rigging.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

*Huh?*



JED said:


> X2. Especially when I still see people running Majeks that are 20+ years old. The only other flats boats that I see running that are that old are Stoners and the odd Shallow Sport. The Majeks build a great boat, I'm on my third.


I run a Haynie (which I love) but to discount Majek on quality I do not see. If you want a heavy boat that rides good & gets stuck in the water you are fishing, go for it. I'll stick (no pun intended) with the guys who build them down here for the water down here. To each his own....but if it rides better than my bigfoot my hats of to you.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Great thread, very interesting. What about the Yellowfin 24 Bay? It may be a little on the big side.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

FishAfrica said:


> Great thread, very interesting. What about the Yellowfin 24 Bay? It may be a little on the big side.


Yellowfin is nice, I have fished out of one once. It's like the ranger but better and made by people who understand saltwater.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

sboudreaux said:


> I run a Haynie (which I love) but to discount Majek on quality I do not see. If you want a heavy boat that rides good & gets stuck in the water you are fishing, go for it. I'll stick (no pun intended) with the guys who build them down here for the water down here. To each his own....but if it rides better than my bigfoot my hats of to you.


uh yea *** are you talking about?? I own a Majek Illusion an like it fine. Plus they are built in CC, WHERE I LIVE AND WHERE I FISH. The ride is great especially since I usually run in a foot or less, plus it takes the chop just as well as my v-pad boat. OK, lets talk weight since you brought it up....

*HAYNIE *
24' HO= 1800 LBS
23' Bigfoot= 1350 (YOURS)

I guess the Haynie's haven't been to a scale in a while since those were the only models with the listed
weights of the hulls.

*MAJEK*
Illusion=1350 (MINE) not much difference there 
Extreme= 1350 LBS
25' RFL=1550
21'RFL= 1150
18' RFL=850
20' V= 1300

Your point was what again?


----------



## Winchero (Mar 20, 2010)

I run 2200 Bay Ranger, no problems whatsoever. Finish and fit are great. Comfortable for entire family. 19 month old to 66 year old dad with bad back. I would do it again. I run primarily east matty and west matty.


----------



## huntnfishtex (Jun 15, 2010)

the only wood in the extremes are the deck right?


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

JED said:


> uh yea *** are you talking about?? I own a Majek Illusion an like it fine. Plus they are built in CC, WHERE I LIVE AND WHERE I FISH. The ride is great especially since I usually run in a foot or less, plus it takes the chop just as well as my v-pad boat. OK, lets talk weight since you brought it up....
> 
> *HAYNIE *
> 24' HO= 1800 LBS
> ...


JED - You are missing my point. If I were not running a Haynie it would be one of the other Texas based builders (ie Majek, shallow sport, etc). I think the boats were built for this water. I love my boat and realize it's positives and negatives but feel that it is superior to to the other boat boat builders for the waters we fish. Sorry for the mis-communication. I realize Haynie is not in the mix for this buyer but was defending the quality argument for the Majek as I know know better. They are by far one of the best.:brew2:


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

I should have added I was speaking of the (foreigner) non-Texas boats when I was speaking of weight. We keep em leen round here.....


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

sboudreaux said:


> I should have added I was speaking of the (foreigner) non-Texas boats when I was speaking of weight. We keep em leen round here.....


I knew what you were saying and agree with you.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

sboudreaux said:


> JED - You are missing my point. If I were not running a Haynie it would be one of the other Texas based builders (ie Majek, shallow sport, etc). I think the boats were built for this water. I love my boat and realize it's positives and negatives but feel that it is superior to to the other boat boat builders for the waters we fish. Sorry for the mis-communication. I realize Haynie is not in the mix for this buyer but was defending the quality argument for the Majek as I know know better. They are by far one of the best.:brew2:


I didn't miss any point, your comment was misdirected at me for some odd reason. I never bashed any of the boat builders but supported and defended Majek, Stoner and SS in my comment. 
I've had two Majek commercial 18' skiffs, a 1984 and an 87', both are still on the water today and is a testament to the builders quality. I'm confident that my Illusion will last just as long.:brew:


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Pricing out all the boats, Majek isn't any cheaper than the rest of the boats, but not near as finished as well. The Majek is not foam filled, not vacuum sealed, has cheaper hardware, no stainless locking hatches, uses plastic hatches vs. others with fiberglass, not finished inside and out like the others, doesn't have stainless steel cleats, brass plumbing vs others with stainless, and not near the wiring etc etc as the other boats. Now if it was $6k-7k cheaper, then it would be worth looking into. We just want the best bang for the buck, and decided it was with a different builder. With that in mind, dollar for dollar you are getting more with another boat. I agree, I would prefer to keep my money with a Texas boat builder, but pricing is going to be a selling factor. 

We just sold our 23' Majek skiff, and no, it wasn't a good riding boat, it actually will pound you in the smallest amount of chop. It was a wide flat bottom boat, very stable and well built, and priced right when we bought it. But at 12yrs old, had a big soft spot in the deck already plus a lot else I had to fix in the previous years. The family was great to us, as my Dad knows most all the family pretty well.

I do agree it is a quaility boat built by a great family, but not when compared to the others for the price they are asking.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

huntnfishtex said:


> the only wood in the extremes are the deck right?


Yes.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I am also looking at new bay boats and have liked some of the qualities of the Key West bay and reef 24. The Ranger definately seems like a great boat when compared. I fished in one the other day on Sabine and it is really smooth. Then, I fished in a Blackjack and it really impressed me. I am trying to get one boat that will eat up the bay chop, fish offshore on calm days, and still be a family boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Aggie007 said:


> Pricing out all the boats, Majek isn't any cheaper than the rest of the boats, but not near as finished as well. The Majek is not foam filled, not vacuum sealed, has cheaper hardware, no stainless locking hatches, uses plastic hatches vs. others with fiberglass, not finished inside and out like the others, doesn't have stainless steel cleats, brass plumbing vs others with stainless, and not near the wiring etc etc as the other boats. Now if it was $6k-7k cheaper, then it would be worth looking into. We just want the best bang for the buck, and decided it was with a different builder. With that in mind, dollar for dollar you are getting more with another boat. I agree, I would prefer to keep my money with a Texas boat builder, but pricing is going to be a selling factor.
> 
> We just sold our 23' Majek skiff, and no, it wasn't a good riding boat, it actually will pound you in the smallest amount of chop. It was a wide flat bottom boat, very stable and well built, and priced right when we bought it. But at 12yrs old, had a big soft spot in the deck already plus a lot else I had to fix in the previous years. The family was great to us, as my Dad knows most all the family pretty well.
> 
> I do agree it is a quaility boat built by a great family, but not when compared to the others for the price they are asking.


Im confused with your comments because my majeks have the option for stainless upgrades( some even have the stainless upgrades on them) and as far as the wiring goes we do the wiring not Majek. I sure do hear a whole more about older majeks on the water then I do other Texas built skiffs that are still in business or have been sold off many times. I am also prety sure our prices are pretty competitive with the competition. I sure would like to see some facts to back up some of your claims about being over priced.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

bumfisherman said:


> I am also looking at new bay boats and have liked some of the qualities of the Key West bay and reef 24. The Ranger definately seems like a great boat when compared. I fished in one the other day on Sabine and it is really smooth. Then, I fished in a Blackjack and it really impressed me. I am trying to get one boat that will eat up the bay chop, fish offshore on calm days, and still be a family boat.


I have in stock every boat you just mentioned and all of them will ride great in Sabine Pass. The 24 Bay reef has a lot of qualities that make it a great family friendly but also strictly fishing bay boat. I would not mind taking it offshore occasionally and with the option of a head in the console is a nice feature. Ranger will always have the superior quality boat with a superior finish that not many boat builders can match. BlackJack is a very unique boat with awesome lines and for a 22ft bay boat I believe will ride better then any on the market. It is Bill Kenners first all composite boat and if rigged right is very fast.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Aggie007 said:


> Pricing out all the boats, Majek isn't any cheaper than the rest of the boats, but not near as finished as well. The Majek is not foam filled, not vacuum sealed, has cheaper hardware, no stainless locking hatches, uses plastic hatches vs. others with fiberglass, not finished inside and out like the others, doesn't have stainless steel cleats, brass plumbing vs others with stainless, and not near the wiring etc etc as the other boats. Now if it was $6k-7k cheaper, then it would be worth looking into. We just want the best bang for the buck, and decided it was with a different builder. With that in mind, dollar for dollar you are getting more with another boat. I agree, I would prefer to keep my money with a Texas boat builder, but pricing is going to be a selling factor.
> 
> We just sold our 23' Majek skiff, and no, it wasn't a good riding boat, it actually will pound you in the smallest amount of chop. It was a wide flat bottom boat, very stable and well built, and priced right when we bought it. But at 12yrs old, had a big soft spot in the deck already plus a lot else I had to fix in the previous years. The family was great to us, as my Dad knows most all the family pretty well.
> 
> I do agree it is a quaility boat built by a great family, but not when compared to the others for the price they are asking.


I would buy a hand laid hull over a vacuum bagged hull any day. The technology hasn't been around that long and doesn't have the 50 years or so of proven reliability that a hand laid hull does. 
My boat does have stainless hardware; and does have stainless, locking fiberglass hatches. I don't really need stainless plug sleeves and brass lasts just a long and won't corrode either. 
The only wiring I've had to replace on my boats was the battery and accessory cables= no big deal. 
I don't care if the boat is foam filled or not. It still drafts 8 inches and if I worried about sinking I would've bought a whaler. Foam also retains water.
I have been very pleased with the QC and fit and finish of Majeks. The way I see it the Majeks are purpose driven fishing boats while Pathfinder are 'gentleman' type boats that cater to a different buyer market. There is no doubt that they are good boats as well. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Aggie007 said:


> Pricing out all the boats, Majek isn't any cheaper than the rest of the boats, but not near as finished as well. The Majek is not foam filled, not vacuum sealed, has cheaper hardware, no stainless locking hatches, uses plastic hatches vs. others with fiberglass, not finished inside and out like the others, doesn't have stainless steel cleats, brass plumbing vs others with stainless, and not near the wiring etc etc as the other boats. Now if it was $6k-7k cheaper, then it would be worth looking into. We just want the best bang for the buck, and decided it was with a different builder. With that in mind, dollar for dollar you are getting more with another boat. I agree, I would prefer to keep my money with a Texas boat builder, but pricing is going to be a selling factor.
> 
> We just sold our 23' Majek skiff, and no, it wasn't a good riding boat, it actually will pound you in the smallest amount of chop. It was a wide flat bottom boat, very stable and well built, and priced right when we bought it. But at 12yrs old, had a big soft spot in the deck already plus a lot else I had to fix in the previous years. The family was great to us, as my Dad knows most all the family pretty well.
> 
> I do agree it is a quaility boat built by a great family, but not when compared to the others for the price they are asking.


I think you've gotten your wires crossed a little. Maybe not your fault. If the salesman you talked to did not tell you that there are two different model to fit two different budgets, that was his fault, not yours. If you look at the pictures below of the boat I just sold, you will see there are no plastic hatches. All hatches are built of fiberglass, water tight seals with water drainage, stainless steel hinges, and stainless steel latches that are lockable. As far as foam filling making the hull not have slap, that has nothing to do with hull slap. While it will deaden some of the "echo" sound you here from hull slap, it does not stop hull slap. That is from the design of the hull. A hull with more round edges will have less hull slap.

I believe what you are looking for is a liner deck all the way around. If so, the Majek is not for you. Liner decks are beautiful for sure. If you want to talk about quality, you won't find any better quality than the Majek. You will find some with equal quality I'm sure, such as the Lake and Bay. If you think the Majek is high on price, wait until you see the "real" price of a 22' Back Water Lake and Bay. Don't be surprised to see numbers in the $70k's! Trust me, beautiful boat, just very expensive.

Also, if you'll do a little research on Florida style boats or similar, you'll see that the resale on those boats is no where near what the Majek or Haynies will be. I sold my Lake and Bay Boca Grande that was $68K brand new for $38K in 4 months. I sold my Majek Extreme that was nearly $60k for $42K in 2 days!

Take a look here and if you would like a demo ride. I can arrange one as I told you in the PM. Although mine is sold, I can promise you one way or the other, I'll get you in a demo ride. What ever your decision may be, good luck to you in your next boat. If it's nothing of what we suggest here, so be it. It's your boat and your money. I'm sure it will be awesome no matter your decision. You do have some nice boats picked out. Good luck!

I've included a few different pictures. I've even given you a close up of the front and rear decks. LOL! No plastic on this boat. LOL!


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I've gotten a lot of PMs and I appreciate all. 

Hopefully if I get time, I will post a more complete comparison with prices and photos. If anyone works at a dealership and wants to post MSRP prices of all the boats then please do so. Please outfit the boats equally. I do not have that information available to me. I work 40miles from home, and cannot make it to any boat dealers before 5pm. Weekends I try to fish, so I check out about 1 boat a week, when I can. Most of my research is thru phone calls and emails, few rides and stopping by dealerships. 

That is a much better looking boat then the Xtreme's we have seen. My dad looked at one at Majek's shop and I looked at another at Ronnies, and I have looked at two used Xtremes as well.

I'd love to still take a ride, as we have time before we purchase and make a final decision.

All the boats we have priced, with 8' Power Pole and 80 or 101lb. Riptide with charging set-up have been in the low $50s, all with 250HP engines. Pathfiner XL was the least inexpenisve, priced with the 200 VMAX SHO was $48k. Difference was most likely the less horsepower engine.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll get you a quote and send it to you via pm. I'm going to rig it as follows:


Majek Extreme with console set up like the pictures I posted
250HP Yamaha SHO
Bob's Jack Plate
8' High Speed Power Pole
LED Deck Lights (4)
LED Storage Box Lights (4)
LED Livewell lights (2)
Hummingbird GPS 997c HD with side/bottom imaging
Minn Kota Riptide 101 lb thrust trolling motor
On-Board Charger
4-Blade stainless steel prop
Bucket Seats (as seen on my rig)
gauges
rigging
Coastline Deluxe Aluminum trailer
main battery for the motor (will be hooked up to your on-board charger)
Liner top with stainless steel lockable latches
I will not include a stereo as you will be better off having that installed by a stereo professional. They will have a better selection for the head unit, speakers, and amp if you so desire.

Any extra aluminum work or T-Tops would be to your descretion. It can be ordered by the dealer or aftermarket.

I'll get back to you in a few days as it may take me sometime to get everything together.

This rig would run in the low to mid 70 mph range.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

*quote*



Team Castaway said:


> I'll get you a quote and send it to you via pm. I'm going to rig it as follows:
> 
> 
> Majek Extreme with console set up like the pictures I posted
> ...


Will you pm me this quote as well please ?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jmack said:


> Will you pm me this quote as well please ?


Will do!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Aggie007, here's a boat I think deserves a look, Yellowfin 24Bay, and no I'm not a salesman,it's just on my wish list! The fit and finish on the Yellowfins is top notch. I believe Rockport Marine sells the Yellowfin. Let us know how it compares to the other boats on your list.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/xtra/yellowfin_24_bay_boat/index.html


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> Will do!


Thanks..

I just sold my Haynie Z21 to upgrade to a 24 HO. I really want to run one of these new Yamaha SHO's but the Haynie HO has a 25'' transom.


----------



## James Hampton (Jan 30, 2010)

*Scout 221 bay*

I am the new dealer for Scout Boats and I have a 221 bay that is very impressive. Very high quality, very shallow running, and beautiful. You need to see this boat. 
James Hampton
Boats Etc
LaPorte
281.471.6500
832.512.0656 cell


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

JED said:


> uh yea *** are you talking about?? I own a Majek Illusion an like it fine. Plus they are built in CC, WHERE I LIVE AND WHERE I FISH. The ride is great especially since I usually run in a foot or less, plus it takes the chop just as well as my v-pad boat. OK, lets talk weight since you brought it up....
> 
> *HAYNIE *
> 24' HO= 1800 LBS
> ...


i dont know what kind of v/pad boat you have but a majek illusion does not take chop well. it will beat the teeth out of your mouth!!! my fishing partner owns an illusion and i own a 2200 pathfinder and there is no comparison, and he will even tell you that it is a rough riding SOB. 
But too aggie, i wouldnt count out the extreme just cause its not finished as nicely as the other ones. i have been on one and it rides very nice in the rough water. they are great built boats. i mean notice what all the game wardens run in the waters you fish. i do love my pathfinder other than sometimes i wish i had a boat that could get skinny. i have had some cosmetic issues though with it like hair line crack in the gel coat but other than that its a great boat.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

bnp10 said:


> i dont know what kind of v/pad boat you have but a majek illusion does not take chop well. it will beat the teeth out of your mouth!!! my fishing partner owns an illusion and i own a 2200 pathfinder and there is no comparison, and he will even tell you that it is a rough riding SOB.
> But too aggie, i wouldnt count out the extreme just cause its not finished as nicely as the other ones. i have been on one and it rides very nice in the rough water. they are great built boats. i mean notice what all the game wardens run in the waters you fish. i do love my pathfinder other than sometimes i wish i had a boat that could get skinny. i have had some cosmetic issues though with it like hair line crack in the gel coat but other than that its a great boat.


This is the boat FYI: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=280861

the illusion takes chop just fine for me, I have no complaints. Your pathfinder is also quite a bit heavier than an illusion therefore it will ride smoother. Plus they are two completely different hull designs of comparable lengths.
It's kind of an apples/oranges comparison. 
My 18'6" v-pad weighs about 250-300 lbs less and is four feet shorter than my illusion. The ride is different albeit but I wouldn't say rough or bad. I just ran through baffin and CC bay a couple of weeks ago to test the performance because I just got it recently. I am very pleased with the illusion's performance so far.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

22' 6" Majek Illusion w/ F250 = 1952 LBS; An Extreme would also weigh the same

22' Pathfinder w/ F250= 2650 LBS; Per Pathfiner's website


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a ranger 2300 w/ 250HP Mercury and I really enjoyed it. The only thing I wasn't crazy about was that it was heavy. 2600lbs empty hull. It rode great though and recommend one to anyone in the market. Unfortunately, Hurricane Ike totaled mine and have yet to replace it. I have have quite a few friends with Pathfinders and all seem to love them. In my book, the Ranger is a great all around boat and very very very well built.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Have you looked a the Everglades 243, thats BadA** boat!!! But, I still like the SouthShore boats too!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Seems like you are leaning towards a Ranger. If I were in your shoes and based on your needs, which are like mine that I need an all purpose boat, the Ranger is the best fit. 

However, with that said, all of the boats that have been mentioned are great boats. Thus it really comes down to the details and how they match your needs. Good luck and post pics when you get something.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> I think you've gotten your wires crossed a little. Maybe not your fault. If the salesman you talked to did not tell you that there are two different model to fit two different budgets, that was his fault, not yours. If you look at the pictures below of the boat I just sold, you will see there are no plastic hatches. All hatches are built of fiberglass, water tight seals with water drainage, stainless steel hinges, and stainless steel latches that are lockable. As far as foam filling making the hull not have slap, that has nothing to do with hull slap. While it will deaden some of the "echo" sound you here from hull slap, it does not stop hull slap. That is from the design of the hull. A hull with more round edges will have less hull slap.
> 
> I believe what you are looking for is a liner deck all the way around. If so, the Majek is not for you. Liner decks are beautiful for sure. If you want to talk about quality, you won't find any better quality than the Majek. You will find some with equal quality I'm sure, such as the Lake and Bay. If you think the Majek is high on price, wait until you see the "real" price of a 22' Back Water Lake and Bay. Don't be surprised to see numbers in the $70k's! Trust me, beautiful boat, just very expensive.
> 
> ...


Most of the Majek's that I have seen have been plain looking, but yours it totally awesome.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

This is definately a great thread. I am still in search of the best bay boat with calm day offshore abilities and I have learned alot here. Thanks


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I currently fish a 22 xtreme here in Sabine Lake with a buddy a lot and he loves it. I sold my boat in March and will be getting a new boat next spring-summer and it will be the 20 xtreme. I am getting this boat because I will be fishing from Corpus Christi to SOuth Carolina and I do not need a 22 ft boat but would like to have something I can pole when I go back home to chase tarpon and reds. I will be doing all the rigging on the boat and putting a Yamaha F150 and when I am done with it I should be getting 61-62 out of it. I chose this boat because it will all my needs and also it will be neat to go home and turn heads. It will look identical to Team Castaway's boat but I will have custom Yamaha F150 on the back with the SHO paint job. What I like about Majek is that it defy's everything you have ever learned about with shallow vee boats. Most people when they look at it thinks it will beat them to death but once they go out in it they are sold. I have sold 2 majeks this summer to people shopping the fusion, shearwater, and hewes and they have picked the Majek due to ride and performance.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Went and looked at the Pathfinder 2200XL and Majek Xtreme.

Pathfinder:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624287270201/
Disliked: Brass plumbing, compartments are not segregated in the front and share the same space, rear starboard hatch was cut to run wiring and lines, so basically the space is worthless, the rod holders drain into the console and down into the boat to be bilged out, cheap rubber hatch locks, Aluminum McClain trailer had lots of galvenized parts on it. would have to cut out the floor to do any fuel tank repair,

Liked: Built in trim tabs, exterior console layout with removeable cooler with seat cushion, easy to walk around and feel of boat was good, rear lifting eyes so you can tow a tube/skier

Majek Xtreme HP 22ft (just a hull, so boat was not rigged out)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624412060846/
Disliked: compartments are not water tight, had water and mold under the hatches due to poor drainage, items inside hatches were wet, front hatches drain to the bottom outside of the boat; rear compartments were not segregated and shared the same space, when I opened the front hatches the hinges had a lot of play, rod holders drain inside the console, would have to cut out the floor do to any fuel tank repair, console with livewell built in; max horsepower was 225 (not 250 as stated on website)
Liked: the layout and open space, possibility to customize, can put different console/leaning post set-up, would like a boat with segregated compartments (might have to ask for two livewells in the rear), Coastline trailer was nice and built locally, all aluminum except for the galvinized axles and wheels, had access to fuel sender under console


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Most of the Majek's that I have seen have been plain looking, but yours it totally awesome.


Thank you! Majek builds boats to fit everyone's budget. You can really fix one up or play one down some to save $'s. The best thing about Majek's is the quality build. You may find a boat that has more bling or is linered from top to bottom. That's fine. No one is saying that's not nice. I've had them, they are very nice and pretty to look at. If someone is wanting that Cadillac look, then by all means.

My new boat will hopefully be rigged and ready in a few weeks! This thing is going to be extremely sexy. I'll get some good boat **** to you fellas in a few weeks.

To everyone who asked for the quotes to be pm'd, You can't attach anything to a pm. I've pm'd everyone asking for your email address so that I can forward you a copy of the quote. I think the quote is "Extreme..ly" good! LOL!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

bbru said:


> I had a ranger 2300 w/ 250HP Mercury.


call me about your SKS. 979-204-0635


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> Check out the Desperado.. one of a king hull design and specifically designed to run shallow and in the deep rough stuff.
> 
> http://www.desperadoboats.com/


I bought one already. :biggrin: running in less than drool and also going 54 mph into white cap chop from army cut to pringle smooth and dry was a selling point.. .I needed the skinny ability more than anything but all around it performs like a great boat in all the extremes. It is built by a fisherman in the area I frequent for himself to share with the rest of us now.  I was sold.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I bought one already. :biggrin: running in less than drool and also going 54 mph into white cap chop from army cut to pringle smooth and dry was a selling point.. .I needed the skinny ability more than anything but all around it performs like a great boat in all the extremes. It is built by a fisherman in the area I frequent for himself to share with the rest of us now.  I was sold.


Looks like a similar boat that Mowdy builds. At least the same tunnel concept.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Aggie007 said:


> Looks like a similar boat that Mowdy builds. At least the same tunnel concept.


yes, I do see a very similar concept but already noticed some technical details in the rear tunnel... the outlaw has some changes in it that take more air out of the water for the motor... also, the sides up front on the outlaw are higher for my young kids in the boat...

but that mowdy does look sweet and probably a great ride... 25' is huge.. and knowing their following and solid reputation, I bet it is up there in price.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

I visited Haynie as well as Tran Sport. For a Texas built boat I would choose Tran Sport. Both do a great job of hand laying glass, I just felt the lack of wood with the Tran but them over the edge, and after talking to most of the people there felt they put out a slightly better product. Every question I asked they had a great answer for.

I hate the Florida style console with the livewell/jump seat built in. You cannot put two people up in front of the console, and you loose the removeable ice/fish box. Obviously personal preference.

My top picks:

Canyon Bay 2270- best layout, best construction and material use; Ron Hoover has some 2009 models you can score a great deal on; if you order a boat from Canyon Bay they will set up the way you want it.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-outdoor-photos/268323-canyon-bay-build-process.html

Lake and Bay Back Water 22' - they have some great deals on the white and yellow boats, awesome quality beneath the hatches, you can rub you hand and feel no angel hair fiberglass, awesome ride and they will custom build

Bay Ranger 2200 - just great all around boat, dollar for dollar new, the Lake and Bay offers a lot more, better pumps, fittings, all stainless etc.

Trans Sport XLR8 - You can get it how you want it and was the least expensive of all the boats I priced. Awesome glass work, just lacked the dead rise I was looking for.

We ended up with a 2200 Bay Ranger with F250, 2008 used boat. We couldn't pass up on the deal and it does all we want. Had removeable T-top, trolling motor, power pole, gps, radio and only 100hrs. It isn't a fast boat, cruise speed is 40mph. I ran it in less than a foot of water with no problems and it will float in 11-13". Ride is exceptional and we had no problem catching fish out of it this past weekened  The only draw back is the drain plug is a foot under the back of the boat, so it is a pain in the butt to get too.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Aggie007 said:


> We ended up with a 2200 Bay Ranger with F250, 2008 used boat. .


Is this your final answer?










Congrats, great choice!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new Ranger. IMHO they build the best all around boats. Construction is the best & you will never have to worry about rotting as it is all composite foam filled & no wood, or "wood panels". 

One day I plan on getting either a 22 ft bay Ranger or a 22 ft Bay Skeeter. Again, congrats on the awesome purchase. You will love it!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Teamcastaway...

That's one fine ride. If I was in the market for a new boat, that one would be on top of my list.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Aggie007 said:


> I visited Haynie as well as Tran Sport. For a Texas built boat I would choose Tran Sport. Both do a great job of hand laying glass, I just felt the lack of wood with the Tran but them over the edge, and after talking to most of the people there felt they put out a slightly better product. Every question I asked they had a great answer for.
> 
> I hate the Florida style console with the livewell/jump seat built in. You cannot put two people up in front of the console, and you loose the removeable ice/fish box. Obviously personal preference.
> 
> ...


I am trying to understand your comment about the Ranger 2200 vs the Lake and Bay. Are you saying the Lake and Bay has more for the money if both the Ranger and Lake and Bay were new? I got a bit lost there.

I rarely remove the plugs (tunnel) from my boat, but have on occassion and when stored. It rarely gets anything in there unless I am out in a torrential downpour (like I have been for the past two weeks). The bilge pump does all I need it to. In salt it would be different, I would remove them every time out of the water.

Maybe consider making you an extension that enables you to insert and remove the plug without having to crawl under the boat, like a ratchet extension.

Congrats on the new ride. Pics!


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

DMC said:


> I am trying to understand your comment about the Ranger 2200 vs the Lake and Bay. Are you saying the Lake and Bay has more for the money if both the Ranger and Lake and Bay were new? I got a bit lost there.
> 
> I rarely remove the plugs (tunnel) from my boat, but have on occassion and when stored. It rarely gets anything in there unless I am out in a torrential downpour (like I have been for the past two weeks). The bilge pump does all I need it to. In salt it would be different, I would remove them every time out of the water.
> 
> ...


I read in the manual, I know that sounds ghey, but the Ranger manual specifies to leave the plug out so the hull can breath. Our boat stays in the boat lift sling 90% of the year, and not on a trailer. So removing the plug we need to do, especially during hard rains etc. I need to see if there is access from inside under the cast net storage box.

I priced out the Ranger and the Lake and Bay with a Yamaha F250, Command link digital guages, 8' PP and Minn Kota Riptide 101. The Lake and Bay was $6k cheaper. So yes, new, dollar for dollar I would definitley get the Lake and Bay. Lake and Bay has only a 5yr warranty on the hull, the Ranger has a lifetime, but there is a lot of fine print to the lifetime warranty. The Lake and Bay does not cut any corners, and neither does Canyon Bay. The Canyon Bay is very pricey at $60k, the only reason we considered it is because of the 2009 models we could get a good price on. The storage layout and deck space is absolutely awesome on the Canyon Bay.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

JJGold said:


> Is this your final answer?
> 
> Congrats, great choice!


Haha, I know. We really beat up ourselves over this. Would have been nice to have a new boat, one that was original that not many others have in this area, but we figure we saved $15k on buying a used boat. That is a lot of fuel, maintenance, beer and ice; we rarely buy bait.

I will get some pictures up after this weekends adventure. I'll be around Baffin and the Cut and partake in a little fun at the ski canals.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Aggie007 said:


> I read in the manual, I know that sounds ghey, but the Ranger manual specifies to leave the plug out so the hull can breath. Our boat stays in the boat lift sling 90% of the year, and not on a trailer. So removing the plug we need to do, especially during hard rains etc. I need to see if there is access from inside under the cast net storage box.
> 
> I priced out the Ranger and the Lake and Bay with a Yamaha F250, Command link digital guages, 8' PP and Minn Kota Riptide 101. The Lake and Bay was $6k cheaper. So yes, new, dollar for dollar I would definitley get the Lake and Bay. Lake and Bay has only a 5yr warranty on the hull, the Ranger has a lifetime, but there is a lot of fine print to the lifetime warranty. The Lake and Bay does not cut any corners, and neither does Canyon Bay. The Canyon Bay is very pricey at $60k, the only reason we considered it is because of the 2009 models we could get a good price on. The storage layout and deck space is absolutely awesome on the Canyon Bay.


Nothing wrong with leaving the plug out. I leave a hatch open on mine for the same reason and it's a much bigger hole.

I have always heard great things about Lake and Bay.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

You made the right choice, the Ranger 2200 is the best all around bay boat I have ever been in. Sure others are faster, draft less, cheaper, etc... but the Ranger beats all others in the overall category! My .02 at least.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good info here.


----------



## BigTexFisher (Dec 24, 2011)

In my opinion ranger makes one of the best boats out there. Remember when u buy a ranger u are buying quality.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 2410 Ranger and love it. I researched boats for 6 months before buying it and went to the Houston boat show where you can compare all aspects of the boats in one place. The quality of the hardware, smoothness of the ride, the warranty on the hull, and first and foremost is the safety involved in their construction. Have you seen any other boats cut in half and not sink?


----------

